# Prosciutto egg cups



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What a surprise these were! Long weekend so daughter cooked. These were tasty, but isn’t everything with prosciutto? They reheated well in microwave. Plus, her pesto was “light”. I didn’t even know that was available. 










Late Sunday night she popped over with a plate of Tettrizini made with whole wheat pasta.

She is surprised that all nearby stores are out of Farro. Evidently everyone is baking with ancient grains. 

Today she showed me a weird ...cough...I mean different mac & cheese she's making from an Ina Gartner, (Barefoot Contessa) recipe. Pasta is partly cooked, cream poured over and it sits overnight in fridge. Mostly Gruyere cheese. I used to like Ina’s show so this should be good.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Delicious. Some of my favorites right there.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks delicious. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

And i thought i was really doing something when i learned how to blanch tomatoes and boil frozen corn for 3 min. in the microwave. Your daughter is a show off.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I just posted this because, well, it was good plus she surprised me by cooking food! Except for rare instances she cooks like a 12-year-old. Meaning she just bakes sweets and desserts.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good Startingover. I used to watch Ina Gartner regularly. We don't get Food Network anymore though. :crying:


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

wooleybooger said:


> Looks good Startingover. I used to watch Ina Gartner regularly. We don't get Food Network anymore though. :crying:


Did you drop cable and go to internet TV?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> Did you drop cable and go to internet TV?


Dropped cable, do OTA and free streaming channels. Only FN I can get is reruns I've either already seen or don't care about.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We dropped cable also. Using little antenna, internet and Netflix. I miss the cooking shows too.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Startingover said:


> I miss the cooking shows too.


There's plenty to found on YouTube.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

kwikfishron said:


> There's plenty to found on YouTube.


Yes and sometimes better than FN. Our daughter put us on to this. Haven't watched this one.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes and sometimes better than FN. Our daughter put us on to this. Haven't watched this one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvr8HzIHPxA


LOL...He's my favorite, I've been watching him for years. :smile:

Kent's probably not the best channel if you're looking for healthy but he hits mostly home runs when it comes to yummy.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A nephew just posted this this guy making sloppy joes. Never heard of him before an yesterday I heard about him from 2 different people.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

We've watched him one time and just never got back to it. No reason just haven't. Gonna have to watch more.

Just did a quick search on YT. Lots of my favorites. Anne Burrell, Michael Symon, Emeril Live full episodes, etc. Much as I distrust Fire Stick I may need to reinstall mine. Voice searching is fun and fairly easy compared to typing in a search bar on YT. Amazon claims it's Alexa, Fire Stick and other voice devices don't record everything they hear unless spoken directly too. They do but there is a setting to stop that if you trust it. I don't.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

kwikfishron said:


> There's plenty to found on YouTube.


We watched Emeril Live earlier. :biggrin2:

I've been feeling sorta down, no enthusiasm to cook or anything else. My enthusiasm to cook is back now and I might actually do something else that needs done. No shortage of stuff there. lain:


----------

